

Do Not Listen To Customers - flashinfremont
http://www.seattle20.com/blog/Do-Not-Listen-To-Customers.aspx

======
dan_sim
I'm so not sure about that. The article cites a "dictator" (Steve Jobs) and
the iPhone as an example. Isn't it because he created a product that is beyond
expectations that the iPhone was successful? I'd like to have the point of
view of Steve Jobs on that. Maybe he listened them complain about phones for
hours before creating the product and that's why it was so good. As anyone
have this info?

